# what type of grass is this



## ugabulldog (Jan 28, 2009)

I looked up bahia and said it had 2-3 "heads". these have 2-5.

003 by ar ka
005 by ar ka, on Flickr


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't know, sorry, but I have something like that in my bermuda pasture, too...


----------



## brumer0 (Jan 21, 2015)

The Bahia that I have has a thicker stem and the "crows feet" are closer together. Those seed heads are a foot taller than surrounding forage. 

I'm in NC and it's possible there is a different strain where you are. 

This spring I was looking at planting more Bahia than what came up from the previous farm. I hate it now. So many seedheads on the strain I have, and it kills a lawn mower blade (I'm not grazing it yet).


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

There are several different types of Bahia grass . Your's may be " Pensacola, or Argentine " Bahia.


----------

